# Tax rates or %



## Dawes (Nov 20, 2011)

Im looking to migrate to pert and the average hourly rate for my sort of job is between $30-$40 ph and just wondering what is the tax rate or percentage are? and are their any other deductions? 

Any help will be appreciated thanks...


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

There are loads and loads of deductions. Rate depends on visa. If you are a resident you look at circa 28-31% non resident circa 42-46%


----------

